# Flughafenumrundung



## pumpitup (20. Februar 2006)

Hiho! 

Ist schon jemand von euch um den Flughafen geradelt? Wie viele km sind das denn ca. und wie lange habt ihr gebraucht? Würde ich gerne mal machen 

Danke & Gruß, 

Pumpi


----------



## bluebike (20. Februar 2006)

Also da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
ich fange in der Regen in Ffm an, fahre durch den Stadtwald und am Main entlang bis nach Kelsterbach. Von dort schlage ich mich dann über die A 3 und folge den Strommasten an der Startbahn West entlang. Drumherum gefahren gehts (an der Baustelle der neuen Wartungshalle vorbei) am Zaun entlang bis zur A5. Hier muss man kurz aufs Gelände der Fraport und kommt dann an dem alten Rosinenbomber vorbei. Dann gehts entweder weiter an den Terminals vorbei wieder in den Stadtwald und zurück - das wären dann etwa 35 km; ich fahre i.d.R. aber über die A5 nach Zeppelinheim und von dort über Neu Isenburg nach Frankfurt. So werden es ca. 45 - 50 km je nachdem wo man noch eine kleine Schleife einbaut. Höhenmeter sind zu vernachlässigen.
Alles in allem eine nahezu autoverkehrsfreie Runde mit schönen Waldanteilen aber natürlich immer ein bißchen deprimierend wie breit sich der Flughafen macht. (s. Wartungshalle) und wieviele Verkehrswege man kreuzt. Nicht sehr schön aber besser als Rolle.

Gruß, bluebike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pumpitup (20. Februar 2006)

Ja soll auch nicht so schön sein, einfach mal ein bisschen Strecke wieder fahren  Danke für die Infos, mach ich dann mal am Wochenende


----------



## Andreas (21. Februar 2006)

Wir haben das mal als Nightride gemacht. Das ist schon etwas besonderes. Entlang der Startbahn West braucht man gar kein Licht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ich bin im Winter öfters über die Eddersheimer Schleuse zur Startbahn West an den Aussichtspunkt gefahren; natürlich im Dunkeln. Das hatte schon was, so ganz alleine   (dafür war ich recht schnell für meine Verhältnisse).
Das waren dann hin- und zurück 30 km. Eine "Umrundung" steht demnächst an.
Das einzige was ein wenig stört ist der Kerosingeruch in der Luft, wenn man über die A3 (hust, hust) Richtung Flughafen fährt  
cu MTK-Cube


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben das mal als Nightride gemacht. Das ist schon etwas besonderes. Entlang der Startbahn West braucht man gar kein Licht.


Richtig  und es stünde eigentlich auch mal wieder an. Vllt kommenden Mittwoch als Nightride


----------



## real-iceman (25. Februar 2006)

wäre ich dabei- wenns net all zu schnell sein soll. wie gesagt: bin ühu und nicht wirklich im training derzeit.
hätte bis 22:15 dienst ( in der cargo city).
zumindest dann eine gute zeit für einen nightride, oder?


----------



## bluebike (26. Februar 2006)

Statt auf dem Rad zu sitzen, hab ich mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht, und meine Runde skizziert. Toll, dass es Google Earth jetzt auch für den Mac gibt.... 
So sind das ca. 45 km. Hat mir schon viele Punkte beim WP eingebracht...

Schönen Sonntag noch


bluebike

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107259&stc=1&d=1140970841


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. März 2006)

Hallo,
heute habe ich es zum 1. Mal hinbekommen (sprich genügend Zeit gehabt). Von Kriftel aus über Eddersheimer Schleuse, Startbahn West, Richtung Osten, Richtung Norden an den Rosinenbombern vorbei, danach Richtung Kelsterbach über die Mainbrücke der B40 wieder nach Kriftel. 44 km ohne Schneelöcher, ein paar Stellen mit Eis, Sonne am Himmel und 200m östlich von der Startbahn West dachte ich einen Moment, ich wär im Schwarzwald:


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2006)

Sagt mal stimmt das mit Euren Kilometerangaben?
Wir sind gestern von Neu-Isenburg nach Sprendlingen, dort am Hengstbach entlang bis Zeppelinheim, dort über die Füssgängerbrücke zum Flughafen, dann nicht den Airport umrundet sondern direkt an den Terminals und der Schallschutzmauer vorbei zum Mönchbruchsee bei Kelsterbach, dann den Main entlang bis nach Frankfurt und über den Sachsenhäuser Berg wieder nach Neu-Isenburg, das waren ca. 55 KM und das ohne Airport umrundung!

Da frag ich mich wie ich mit45km auch noch ne Umrundung vom Airport hinkriegen soll?


----------



## Andreas (27. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal stimmt das mit Euren Kilometerangaben?
> Wir sind gestern von Neu-Isenburg nach Sprendlingen, dort am Hengstbach entlang bis Zeppelinheim, dort über die Füssgängerbrücke zum Flughafen, dann nicht den Airport umrundet sondern direkt an den Terminals und der Schallschutzmauer vorbei zum Mönchbruchsee bei Kelsterbach, dann den Main entlang bis nach Frankfurt und über den Sachsenhäuser Berg wieder nach Neu-Isenburg, das waren ca. 55 KM und das ohne Airport umrundung!
> 
> Da frag ich mich wie ich mit45km auch noch ne Umrundung vom Airport hinkriegen soll?



Also wir hatten von Dietzenbach ueber Neu-Isenburg, Flughafen Umrundung und zurueck ueber Langener Waldsee nach Dietzenbach 90 km auf dem Tacho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluebike (27. März 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir hatten von Dietzenbach ueber Neu-Isenburg, Flughafen Umrundung und zurueck ueber Langener Waldsee nach Dietzenbach 90 km auf dem Tacho.




Da hast Du wohl den Flughafen Hahn mitumrundet (kleine Schleife) 

scherzend, 

bluebike. 

P.S. 45 km für die Strecke, die ich oben gepostet habe, sind absolut korrekt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Da frag ich mich wie ich mit45km auch noch ne Umrundung vom Airport hinkriegen soll?



Hallo,
die 44 km stehen nach wie vor. An meiner "Umrundung" fehlte lediglich die Strecke nördlich vom Flughafen vom Terminal 2 Richtung Terminal 1 bis zur Nordwestlichsten Ecke an der Okrifteler Straße, da ich am Terminal 2 (am Kreisel unter der B43) nord-nordwestlich Richtung Kelsterbach abgebogen bin.
Zeitlich passt die km-Angabe auch, da ich so 2h:14min unterwegs war (reine Fahrzeit lt. Tacho).
Gruß MTK-Cube
P.S. Habt Ihr auch Funk-Tacho's ? Vielleicht zu lange unter einer Starkstromleitung gefahren ?   
Ich hatte auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich das hier nach einer Tour auf meinem Tacho sah:


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2006)

Vielleicht weis ja jemand genau wieviel Km die reine Flughafenumrundung hat?
Das würde helfen. 

          Wer weis wie lang die kürzeste Runde um den Flughafen ist?

                     (Bitte ohne Abkürzung übers Rollfeld ) 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Erdi01 (27. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht weis ja jemand genau wieviel Km die reine Flughafenumrundung hat?
> Das würde helfen.
> 
> Wer weis wie lang die kürzeste Runde um den Flughafen ist?
> ...


von/bis Autobahnbrücke Zeppelinheim - OHNE Rollfeld  
17 KM OHNE Startbahn West
24 KM MIT Startbahn West


----------



## real-iceman (29. März 2006)

also, wenns irgendwie hilft:

ich habe einen kabeltacho (wg. interferenzen mit meiner polar) und fahre vom regionalbahnhof terminal 1 bis zu meinem büro in der ccs (geb. 531) genau 9,15 km (unter der startbahn west durch und über tor 31 rein ).

zurück fahre ich über tor 32, am tor der alten airbase über die straße zu den ehemaligen wohnblocks (alice- road) und tor 1 bis zur halle c 7,8 km.

ice


----------



## eDw (15. Februar 2007)

Hi,
wuerde das gern mal als Night Ride machen. Hat zufaellig jemand GPS daten davon?

Gruss
Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi,
> wuerde das gern mal als Night Ride machen. Hat zufaellig jemand GPS daten davon?
> 
> Gruss
> Erik



Schreib dem MTK-Cube mal ne PM. Der hat GPS Daten.


----------



## Lhafty (15. Februar 2007)

Die hätte ich auch ganz gerne. Ich fahre immer von Dreieichenhain über den Langener Waldsee zur Startbahn West. Sind so 40km. Aber ganz rum bin ich noch nicht. Dafür kann ich auch mit Garmin GPS Daten dienen.

Marc


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Die hätte ich auch ganz gerne. Ich fahre immer von Dreieichenhain über den Langener Waldsee zur Startbahn West. Sind so 40km. Aber ganz rum bin ich noch nicht. Dafür kann ich auch mit Garmin GPS Daten dienen.
> 
> Marc



Hallo Marc ich bin aus Neu-Isenburg aber eigentlisch ein Sprendlinger der viel Zeit in Dreieichenhain verbracht hat. Wir könnten mal zusammen fahren, was meinst Du?


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2007)

ich kann alles anbieten. GPS-Daten oder gleich den ganzen NightRide  

Ist einer meiner angebotenen NightRides, die eigentlich Donnertag Abends stattfinden. Leider bin ich heute außer Gefecht gesetzt  

Wer uns noch nicht kennt schaut einfach mal in unseren Eisbären-Thread oder auf unserer Homepage vorbei.

Wir haben einige Kreis Offebächer dabei und freuen uns über jeden "Neuzugang"


----------



## Lhafty (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Marc ich bin aus Neu-Isenburg aber eigentlisch ein Sprendlinger der viel Zeit in Dreieichenhain verbracht hat. Wir könnten mal zusammen fahren, was meinst Du?


 
Natürlich, immer gern. Ich komme eigentlich aus den Taunus und wohne seit einem Jahr in Dreieichenhain bei meiner Freundin. Bin bisher hauptsächlich allein unterwegs oder mit alten Darmstädter Bekannten am Frankenstein. Ich arbeite übrigens in NI. Für eine Feierabendrunde bin ich immer zu haben, wenn Du anfangs auf einen konditionsarmen alten Mann Rücksicht nehmen willst


----------



## Lhafty (16. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich kann alles anbieten. GPS-Daten oder gleich den ganzen NightRide
> 
> Ist einer meiner angebotenen NightRides, die eigentlich Donnertag Abends stattfinden. Leider bin ich heute außer Gefecht gesetzt
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Einladung!!!!  Ich hab nur letztes Jahr verletzungsbedingt nur 2-3mal auf dem Rad sitzen können und muß dieses Jahr langsam wieder anfangen. Aber wenn ihr anfangs auf einen alen konditionsarmen Mann etwas Rücksicht nehmt (fürs Warten genug Snacks oder ein gutes Buch dabei  ) schließe ich mich gerne mal an!

Schöne Grüße Marc


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Natürlich, immer gern. Ich komme eigentlich aus den Taunus und wohne seit einem Jahr in Dreieichenhain bei meiner Freundin. Bin bisher hauptsächlich allein unterwegs oder mit alten Darmstädter Bekannten am Frankenstein. Ich arbeite übrigens in NI. Für eine Feierabendrunde bin ich immer zu haben, wenn Du anfangs auf einen konditionsarmen alten Mann Rücksicht nehmen willst




Bin auch en alte Mann, zumindest über 40, und mit der Kondition ist auch so ne Sache.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2007)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Einladung!!!!  Ich hab nur letztes Jahr verletzungsbedingt nur 2-3mal auf dem Rad sitzen können und muß dieses Jahr langsam wieder anfangen. Aber wenn ihr anfangs auf einen alen konditionsarmen Mann etwas Rücksicht nehmt (fürs Warten genug Snacks oder ein gutes Buch dabei  ) schließe ich mich gerne mal an!
> 
> Schöne Grüße Marc


wir haben alle Zeit der Welt. Einfach mal vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## cmx (17. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wer uns noch nicht kennt schaut einfach mal in unseren Eisbären-Thread oder auf unserer Homepage vorbei.




Jaja... die Eisbären... immer auf Werbung für Mitfahrer  
Mich haben die doch glatt heute auf ner Tour zwischen den Feldern geworben.
 

Den Nightride würde ich auch mal mitmachen. 
@Erdi von wo aus startest du? und wiviele KM sind es etwa?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bikebecker (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo
Wenn ihr so eine "Senioren" gerechte Tour macht würde ich auch gerne mitfahren, ich bin die Tour von Niederrad nach Kelsterbach, 18West, Walldorf, Zeppelinheim ,Niederrad mit 43km gefahren aber nur am Tag.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2007)

cmx schrieb:


> Den Nightride würde ich auch mal mitmachen.
> @Erdi von wo aus startest du? und wiviele KM sind es etwa?
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan


Die Nightrides starten immer um 19 h vorm Haupteingang Kreishaus Dietzenbach. Es sind ca. 65 KM.

Gruß


----------



## eDw (7. März 2007)

Hi Erdi,
danke nochmal fuer die Infos. Hat prima geklapt mit der Anfahrt nach Zepelinheim und der Umrundung. 
Der Trak hat bei der CargoCity Sued nicht mehr ganz gestimmt, da dort schon wieder Erweitert und gebaut wird. Ist in der Topo 50 noch nicht drin.

Heute Abend machen wir das gleich nochmal!

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Erdi01 (8. März 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi Erdi,
> danke nochmal fuer die Infos. Hat prima geklapt mit der Anfahrt nach Zepelinheim und der Umrundung.
> Der Trak hat bei der CargoCity Sued nicht mehr ganz gestimmt, da dort schon wieder Erweitert und gebaut wird. Ist in der Topo 50 noch nicht drin.
> 
> ...


gern geschehen. Stimmt der Track war schon etwas älter. Die A380 Hallenbauten sind da noch nicht berücksichtigt.


----------

